# SLP - Sylvania Platinum



## System (11 March 2011)

Sylvania Platinum Limited (SLP) is a platinum group metals producer with tailings retreatment operations and shallow mining exploration interests located on South Africa’s PGM-rich Bushveld Igneous Complex.

http://www.sylvaniaplatinum.com


----------

